# Kenmore vs Janome?



## kkbinco (Jun 11, 2010)

I know Janome OEMs some of the Kenmore brand sewing machines. What I'm wondering is does Janome take shortcuts in quality for their Kenmore offerings, similar to what some manufacturers do with their WalMart products.

e.g. Kenmore's Model# 19233, available as a refurbished unit using the name Janome 115-5100, is a dead ringer for the Janome DC-5100. Are these two machines the same save for branding/cosmetics?


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

Well, I dunno, but there was a great discussion on here over the past few days that persuaded me the Janome is an excellent, quality machine. Based on that thread and some further independent research, I just ordered a brand new Janome 8077 to replace my cheap and nasty Singer, which I have hated since I purchased it from Wal-Mart. (In my defense, I am virtually a beginning seamstress and wished only to test the waters with the aforementioned C&N Singer.)

I will let you know.


----------



## kkbinco (Jun 11, 2010)

If there is a quality difference I'd assume Janome's brand would be better since it's the more expensive of the two machines.

But then again waddaIknow!


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

LOL, well, I should have pointed you to this thread in the first place, but I was feeling lazy and still drinking my coffee. 

I admit, all the enthusiasm for the Janome persuaded me I needed to stop fighting with the horrid Singer -- I sewed with it, successfully, but not without endless hours of unpicking seams owing to a finicky tension doohickey. It was NOT the experience I remembered from my youth in Home Economics class! I believe the Janome is a no-nonsense machine that will significantly reduce this frustration. I promise, I'll let you know how it goes. 

http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/showthread.php?t=424286


----------



## cc (Jun 4, 2006)

Check with Angie! She can probably tell you.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I'd go with the Janome brand if the money works out. Janome makes the Kenmore that start with 385 in the model number, but to slightly different specifications. I have read a lot of good reviews of the Kenmore by Janome.

Personally - I prefer Janome's from a dealer rather than from a box store or fabric store. That's just my preferences and what I find works best for my sewing.


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

Thanks, Angie. I ordered mine off Amazon from a dealer... I hope it works out well. I appreciate your experienced input.


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)




----------

